# Help with Sig & Avatar?



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi, I'm just curious to if someone could make me a sig and matching avatar. I'm tired of using the default avatars and my sig is pretty bland. Please and thank you.


----------



## LOJ (Mar 9, 2007)

AlphaDawg said:


> Hi, I'm just curious to if someone could make me a sig and matching avatar. I'm tired of using the default avatars and my sig is pretty bland. Please and thank you.


I think you need a paid membership in order to have a signature my friend.


----------

